# autoglym shampoo



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Is this any good? What is better at the same price?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its been re formulated and its a very good shampoo for the price.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I've used it with good results, Ross is the Shampoo guru...............:thumb:


----------



## padge (Mar 10, 2010)

I love this stuff


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jcuthell said:


> Is this any good? What is better at the same price?


1) Yes
2) Nothing really, and even at a higher price the same would be true :thumb:


----------



## Xabby (Feb 28, 2010)

It´s better and cheaper Meguiars Shampoo Plus 3,7l £19.95 Shinearama


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

autoglym very good shampoo , i can't find better than autoglym shampoo to help reduce water spots and improve the rinsing/sheeting.








.


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

I have just bought 3 for £1.50 each in Tesco's the other day! (sale) :thumb:


----------



## Urran (May 27, 2010)

Sorry to break this, after all the hype.

IMO terrible shampoo. Nearly no suds at all (!!!), not really exceptional cleaning ability (it's okay). Doesn't smell even that good. If you have to have market shampoo, go for Meguiar's Gold Class. Or if you dare to go online, buy Dodo BTBM / SN .

Don't know about the reformulating Ross talks about, I last used a bottle that was bought in the winter 2009-2010 (1000ml). Ross where's the Dodo hype?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Urran said:


> Sorry to break this, after all the hype.
> 
> IMO terrible shampoo. Nearly no suds at all (!!!), not really exceptional cleaning ability (it's okay). Doesn't smell even that good. If you have to have market shampoo, go for Meguiar's Gold Class. Or if you dare to go online, buy Dodo BTBM / SN .
> 
> Don't know about the reformulating Ross talks about, I last used a bottle that was bought in the winter 2009-2010 (1000ml). Ross where's the Dodo hype?


a shampoo does'nt need suds to do its job - they're looks only


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

What Dodo hype?Dodo juice products don't need any hype because they all preform fantastically.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Urran said:


> Sorry to break this, after all the hype.
> 
> IMO terrible shampoo. Nearly no suds at all (!!!), not really exceptional cleaning ability (it's okay). Doesn't smell even that good. If you have to have market shampoo, go for Meguiar's Gold Class. Or if you dare to go online, buy Dodo BTBM / SN .
> 
> Don't know about the reformulating Ross talks about, I last used a bottle that was bought in the winter 2009-2010 (1000ml). Ross where's the Dodo hype?


Not sure where the hype is 
Lubricity...unmeasured 
Suds.......don't relate to cleaning ability


----------



## Urran (May 27, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Not sure where the hype is
> Lubricity...unmeasured
> Suds.......don't relate to cleaning ability


My really bad english and thoughts combining to word's translated;

My thought of suds -> Lubricity, doesn't dry as fast. No panic to rinse so usually.

The old post in plain english:

I dont like. It doesn't feel lubricated. I think with it I have a panic about rinsing, because I feel like spreading plain water across the paintwork.

Dodo Hype = It being mentioned usually in these post's. And from my own experience, not without a reason.

Thank's to Ross i ever tried BTBM. I would never go back to AG Shampoo after this.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Urran said:


> My really bad english and thoughts combining to word's translated;
> 
> My thought of suds -> Lubricity, doesn't dry as fast. No panic to rinse so usually.
> 
> ...


Aye, but just because you don't like it, does not mean it is no good, and sadly on the forum, some hype around products is far from justified.
There is no set standard to say a shampoo must produce loads of useless suds and smell of something pretty. A shampoo should though, get dirty panels clean and rinse off nicely leaving an appealing finish once dried without the need to follow up with other sprays and potions, it is hard to deny that AG BSC does this admireably and having tried plenty of other shampoos, I honestly cannot find anything better, even when the price is taken out of the factoring. :thumb:


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I love AG's shampoo, I find it to be great at cleaning and it suds up fine for me.
AG's shampoo is very slick, which to me is more important than suds.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I like it, 
If you get it in Halfords, it's a gallon (5L) for £15 which is the cheapest i've seen it anywhere


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone will be getting some Sainsburys have 500ml for 94p in some places!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Turkleton said:


> I like it,
> If you get it in Halfords, it's a gallon (5L) for £15 which is the cheapest i've seen it anywhere


That's 2.5L in Halfords for £15...

A gallon comes in a clear bottle and is about £12 lol! (from your rep!)


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

What's a rep?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AutoGlym have local distributors who sell to the trade. You can often call them up and buy from them directly in bulk...


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

I would imagine that using this would keep AG HD wax topped up nicely with by-weekly washing?


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

apmaman said:


> I would imagine that using this would keep AG HD wax topped up nicely with by-weekly washing?


no - thats the job of aqua wax :thumb:



jcuthell said:


> Thanks for the help everyone will be getting some Sainsburys have 500ml for 94p in some places!


where


----------



## pomm001 (Jun 13, 2010)

RussZS said:


> AutoGlym have local distributors who sell to the trade. You can often call them up and buy from them directly in bulk...


Hi

do you have any idea if they have a min order value

thanks


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

No £15 for a gal ( 2 X 2.5 )
Remember it bogof


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

Adnoh said:


> no - thats the job of aqua wax :thumb:
> 
> where


I think its trial and error but if you look at hotukdeals there are few stores people have found it at.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

pomm001 said:


> Hi
> 
> do you have any idea if they have a min order value
> 
> thanks


Give them a call and ask ;-) http://www.autoglym.co.uk/enGB/trade-UKFranchise.asp


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I had used this stuff many years ago and didnt like it, however the other month I won a bottle as part of my prize pack at a classic car show. It must be the re-formulated stuff as its so much better now. I really do like the stuff. 
If anyone is buying it make sure its new stock.


----------



## jcuthell (Jun 24, 2010)

When did the new stock come in then?


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

As it's got the added protection in it will it still be ok to use to wash the car then put a wax over the top?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another one here for AG shampoo, it's effective and cheap, especially if you buy the larger quantities. I'm trying out ONR at the moment as a quick clean, but keeping the AG handy for the serious sessions.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> As it's got the added protection in it will it still be ok to use to wash the car then put a wax over the top?


Yes, it works with the rest of the range with no issues.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Autoglym UK said:


> Yes, it works with the rest of the range with no issues.


Excellent thanks! Think I'll go for 2 of the 2.5l tubs from halfords for £15.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i used to think it was great. then i tried dodo juice born to be mild, which is in a different league. it's miles and miles better. you use less, it suds better, is more wax friendly, and leaves a better and cleaner finish.

you won't need a bucket as bit either :thumb:


----------



## rhino335 (Aug 3, 2010)

tried it, like it.


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Grabbed 5 litres of 'Car Shampoo' and 'Shampoo Conditioner' recently.










Presently using the shampoo for an initial rinse through a sprayer to loosen up any dust/dirt, then after much rinsing, the conditioner (Which I'm informed differs due to wax content) to perform the actual mitt wash. Certainly no complaints here


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner contains no wax I'm afraid.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

BSC is now my shampoo of choice after switching from Turtlewax Platinum and Meg's Gold Class. It certainly doesn't produce the same level of suds as others but once you realise that's not linked to cleaning power it's a great shampoo. Just bought one of the 5L trade bottles last month so I'll be sticking with it for some time :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Not a bad shampoo. In Australian summers it works well because it doesn't dry so fast.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

AG Bodywork shampoo & Conditioner is the only shampoo i've used for the last few years. I see all the posts about the boutique shampoo's and just think to myself why bother with those when this works so well.


----------

